# NAME MY MOTORCYCLE PART II



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I have picked the 5 names I liked the best. "Black Thing Between My Legs" was an automatic winner, but she still needs an official name. The poll will be open for 4 days, so get your votes in! Thanks for all your help, people!


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Black Beauty. 

Although I still say Floyd was pure gold......... :?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2005)

Screw the name, just ride the damn thing.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2005)

black beyotch, i used to have a white suv and i called it the white slut


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Am I the only one that never named my car/bike?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Probably not, I'm just a geek! I used to drive a Mustang, I named her Sally. My current car is named "Truckie."

Like I said, I'm a geek. :roll:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon";p="63982 said:


> Probably not, I'm just a geek! I used to drive a Mustang, I named her Sally. My current car is named "Truckie."
> 
> Like I said, I'm a geek. :roll:


No you're not...You're only a geek if you drive the kind of car I have....1993 Dodge Caravan...welcome to my hell.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

That's funny!

Well, it looks like "Isis" is winning, I was kinda leaning toward that one too!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

USMCMP5811";p="64052 said:


> kttref, sounds like you should talk the old man into getting you a War Wagon........ a GMC Yukon perhaps??????


The sad this is, we're getting rid of my husbands car first, probably getting a Chevy Equinox...and then someday getting rid of mine. We'll see.

Dunny - I like Isis...I voted for that one!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Dunny, just bought a bike myself... I try very hard not to be this guy...

http://www.big-boys.com/articles/fastbikecrash.html


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Wheelie !!

[web:b3d5d77fc6]http://www.uponone.com/videos.php?id=4078[/web:b3d5d77fc6]


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Pvt. Cowboy";p="64102 said:


> Dunny, just bought a bike myself... I try very hard not to be this guy...
> 
> http://www.big-boys.com/articles/fastbikecrash.html


Congrats on the bike! That guy's a tool. I like how he's wearing about $700 worth of riding gear without a helmet when he wiped out!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

OD,

I voted for "Black Beauty", relying partly on the heavy breathing of those who have met you in person...and partly because that was the name of the "Green Hornet's" car...which was a 'made-over' Imperial...MoPar rules!

Okay, the 'Black Beauty' isn't a bike, but the Dodge Tomahawk still urinates on all other bikes... 

dcs and rose.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

dcs2244";p="64168 said:


> the heavy breathing of those who have met you in person...


REALLY? :shock: Who are these people??? :wub:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Ok, I'm calling it! "Isis" is the winner! :woot: 

I really wanted that name to win, too! It's cool, it's powerful, it's sexy. :inlove: 

Although it will be the "official" name of my bike, it's not going to be what I refer to my motorcycle as on a day-to-day basis. :huh: I came up with a name the other day as I was driving in my car (which I named "Truckie")... 

I'm going to call it "Bikey." :!: 

Hey everyone, thanks for playing! :transmet:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

> I used to drive a Mustang, I named her Sally


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Officer Dunngeon";p="64313 said:


> Ok, I'm calling it! "Isis" is the winner! :woot:
> 
> I really wanted that name to win, too! It's cool, it's powerful, it's sexy. :inlove:
> 
> :


DUNNGIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:shock: 
WTF?
The Queen has spoken! so much for democracy you witch you!
:lol: 
BTW..........Here's your new riding partner!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Yeah. Thanks for the offer mpd, but I would rather ride this guy...

I mean ride WITH this guy... 

:wub: :inlove: :wub: :inlove: :wub: :inlove: :wub: :inlove: :wub: :inlove:


----------



## drknyt (Jan 11, 2005)

So you like the name I came up with for your bike , missed you in DC this year.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I tried to call you back, I have like 600 numbers for you and they're all wrong!!!  Wish I had gone...


----------

